# I think my cats a dog



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Introduced Becka to mackerel last night which was her first experience with a fish, and having polished off the whole lot I think she liked them:smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You are sooooo lucky! Wish I could get my dogs to eat whole fish instead of canned


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Good girl Becka! Great pics. Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------

